# Alien Pods



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Believe it or not, I do make things besides Pirate props! These are for a friend's Halloween party.


























They are supposed to be like the ones from the movie Aliens (no facehuggers were harmed in the making of these).


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Too much rum, matey, ya forgot the link!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The pods are wonderful IMU, very nice work once again! I hope the friend will post pics of how they are used at their Halloween party this year.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

tot13 said:


> Too much rum, matey, ya forgot the link!


Sorry ... it was in a 'Private Album' ... you should see them now. :googly:


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Way cool! And accurate! How did you create the texture?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

tot13 said:


> Way cool! And accurate! How did you create the texture?












It's Great Stuff Sprayfoam ... you can see more of the 'build' pics here: http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=773


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the texture on these - kinda warty and nasty


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. I have a plush Facehugger that would feel quite at home in one of those. 

Too bad they look to be out of stock now.
http://www.toynk.com/product/2501B/...tm_medium=CPC&utm_content=&utm_campaign=2501B


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm even more "wowed" by this after seeing your progress pics. What did you attach to the top of the tubing to created the pod "mouth"? And I never get the foam drippings so small, but that may be a difference in the specific products we use. I really love these pods - great job as usual!



Spooky1 said:


> Very cool. I have a plush Facehugger that would feel quite at home in one of those.


Spooky, a plush facehugger? Really? I'm almost afraid to ask if there's a story behind this . . .


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Very Nice work!
Now let's see the face-hugger that goes with it.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That movie creeped me out, these are bringing it back! Good work!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I admire its _purity_. A survivor &#8230; unclouded by conscience, remorse, or delusions of morality....

I can't lie to you about your chances, but &#8230; you have my sympathies.


----------

